# Drinks on Thur 22nd Jan........Anyone???



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Ive been in UK since 18th Dec, just got back last week and was just wondering if anyone is up for beers on Thursday in Belgian Beer Cafe, Crowne Plaza, Festival City????? 

PM me if anyone wants to meet up????


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Do you need to get a taxi????


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Yah - im' up for it... close to my place so why not  who else would like to join?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi NicolaT

Welcome back! 

I'll have to pass as I have to go to a fancy black tie do that night. Have fun.

x

-


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Hi NicolaT
> 
> Welcome back!
> 
> ...


I'm sooooo jealous, would rather be getting my glad rags on and coming with you!!


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Yah - im' up for it... close to my place so why not  who else would like to join?


hey, thats cool, so far it's just you and me (!!) but lets see if we have more recruits by Thusday morning, PM me and i will give you my mobile no. 

N


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

i could come if you want more company


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

gracejones said:


> i could come if you want more company


the more the merrier, it would be good to meet you, PM me if you want a number xx


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hmmm, now should I make a(n admittedly) rare appearance...


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

yes, you should!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Is the BBC ready for me?

Again.

And, more to the point, is NicholaT?


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

how about we move this to tonight... im so bored im ready to die !


----------



## WASEEM RIAZ (Jan 17, 2009)

NicolaTfromUKinDubai said:


> Ive been in UK since 18th Dec, just got back last week and was just wondering if anyone is up for beers on Thursday in Belgian Beer Cafe, Crowne Plaza, Festival City?????
> 
> PM me if anyone wants to meet up????


hi were u on emirate sitting next to me? leeds? i am waz... sound like a good call, try to make it


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Hmmm, now should I make a(n admittedly) rare appearance...


Only if you promise to be on your best behaviour!!


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Is the BBC ready for me?
> 
> Again.
> 
> And, more to the point, is NicholaT?


Firstly, no "H" in Nicola!

Secondly, its a decent size bar so if you geta bit lippy, I am on first name terms with the management and we can always put you in a corner under house arrest.


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

gracejones said:


> how about we move this to tonight... im so bored im ready to die !


I agree, this week is taking far too long to get through!


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

WASEEM RIAZ said:


> hi were u on emirate sitting next to me? leeds? i am waz... sound like a good call, try to make it


No, I didn't fly from Leeds...............was she hot?


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

NicolaTfromUKinDubai said:


> No, I didn't fly from Leeds...............was she hot?


teetotaler here ...... anyotehr program wouold have loved to join


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Folks - let's just go and have a few drinks and chill out and talk some really random stuff and make fun of me all night 









_(you like that pic Izzy?)_​
It would a nice change from the regular weekly-night-outs? (Im talking like Im always there hahaha... haven't been out with anyone yet!)

-Joey


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

WASEEM RIAZ said:


> not really but she is mom of two meeting her hubby... so what u doing here +9715049910896 text buddy... who knows what next.... regards



Putting up your mobile and asking a woman to contact you makes you look like a creep....

In fact posting a mobile number is just an invitation to phone/text spammers and not clever.

-


----------



## WASEEM RIAZ (Jan 17, 2009)

she was like stacys mom... lol


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

NicolaTfromUKinDubai said:


> Firstly, no "H" in Nicola!
> 
> Secondly, its a decent size bar so if you geta bit lippy, I am on first name terms with the management and *we can always put you in a corner under house arrest.*


I normally have to pay extra for that....


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to update, this is still on, meeting at 8pm in Belgian Cafe which is in the Crowne Plaza Festival City. Taxi's are not a problem, and if you are not sure where it is any taxi driver will know!

Its open to anyone who canmake the time and get to the place and has the ambition to drink Belgian Beer until they fall off a stool!!

PM me if anyone needs anymore info, 

N x


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

ohh the BBC! I love that joint

three beers and I'm well oiled!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

alli said:


> three beers and I'm well oiled!


Interesting!


----------



## WASEEM RIAZ (Jan 17, 2009)

NicolaTfromUKinDubai said:


> Just to update, this is still on, meeting at 8pm in Belgian Cafe which is in the Crowne Plaza Festival City. Taxi's are not a problem, and if you are not sure where it is any taxi driver will know!
> 
> Its open to anyone who canmake the time and get to the place and has the ambition to drink Belgian Beer until they fall off a stool!!
> 
> ...


cool, whats the count so far? will be there


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

WASEEM RIAZ said:


> cool, whats the count so far? will be there


I think about 8 - 10 people, so not too bad! PM me if you want a number


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

WASEEM RIAZ said:


> she was like stacys mom... lol


You mean........previously married to Rod Stewart???????


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

alli said:


> ohh the BBC! I love that joint
> 
> three beers and I'm well oiled!


You gonna come along, would be good to see you if you do, I take only 2 beers so maybe you can make sure I'm decent when I hit the floor????


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Interesting!


Hey Joey "How You Doin"????............

Seriously I will try to get a table on the terrace, but if thats not possible, due to my not being prepared to get there at 5pm to secure, we can stake out the stools by the bar.......they do amazing chips too, in case anyone is hungry!


----------



## WASEEM RIAZ (Jan 17, 2009)

NicolaTfromUKinDubai said:


> You mean........previously married to Rod Stewart???????


something like that, huge weight on her chest...? how to pm? no idea.. new


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey everyone, I just signed up and don't know a single person here, not intentionally anyway. 

I quite like that Belgian cafe and have nothing to do tomorrow evening. Mind harboring a stranger?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

NicolaTfromUKinDubai said:


> Hey Joey "How You Doin"????............


Doing fine maaaaaam!  hahaha
Question is, "How you doing"???........!



Lucysky said:


> Mind harboring a stranger?


More than welcome to join us  

I guess most people who live in the Marina are not participating in our "get together" they prefer their neck of the woods! 

-Joey


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

Cheers for that Joey. Will you be the loudest crowd there then? Or perhaps the one freezing on the terrace?



JoeyDee said:


> I guess most people who live in the Marina are not participating in our "get together" they prefer their neck of the woods!


Can't really blame them either. A bit far for them especially considering traffic over the weekend.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Lucysky said:


> Cheers for that Joey. Will you be the loudest crowd there then? Or perhaps the one freezing on the terrace?


A little bit of both - but we'll soon find out after a drink or two 

-Joey


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Lucysky said:


> Hey everyone, I just signed up and don't know a single person here, not intentionally anyway.
> 
> I quite like that Belgian cafe and have nothing to do tomorrow evening. Mind harboring a stranger?


Lucy, you are very welcome!

I'm off line for most of today, but will be back to swap numbers at about 4pm. 

See you later, 

N xx


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Doing fine maaaaaam!  hahaha
> Question is, "How you doing"???........!
> 
> 
> ...


I'm doing fiiiiiine, especially now that its finally sodding Thursday!! This week has been so long i swear its taken a fortnight to get through. I need a beer.......clock is ticking.........do you think I have a drink problem?

See you later sweetie

N


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Lucysky said:


> Hey everyone, I just signed up and don't know a single person here, not intentionally anyway.
> 
> I quite like that Belgian cafe and have nothing to do tomorrow evening. Mind harboring a stranger?


Lucy, I am trying to PM you to send you my mobile number but i dont think you've sent enough posts, can you see if you can PM me with your mobile and i will text you N xx


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

Nicola, yeah, I can't PM either. Any idea what's the number of posts needed before messaging is allowed?


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Lucysky said:


> Nicola, yeah, I can't PM either. Any idea what's the number of posts needed before messaging is allowed?


not a clue -

erm, i have a random email address that i never use for anything other than dodging people so if you email me your mobile number I will reply from another email address which i do use!!. 
Don't care if it spams up as its just one i use when filling in forms etc!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Lucysky said:


> Nicola, yeah, I can't PM either. Any idea what's the number of posts needed before messaging is allowed?









I have an idea! why don't you pm me


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

Done. You can edit the email out so it doesn't get spammed too much.

And if even this fails, I suppose I will just corner some of the staff and demand Nicola's table.


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

JoeyDee said:


> I have an idea! why don't you pm me


You cheeky you. As is usually the case, everything magically starts working at the same time.


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Lucysky said:


> You cheeky you. As is usually the case, everything magically starts working at the same time.


Lucy? Joey? Are you both now sorted on the PM front?

You've got my mobile no, so see you later, I really need to get on with some work. 

There are a few more people expected as Ive had quite a few PM's rather than thread replies. 

I will be there for 8pm, maybe 7.30 if I can get out of the office, but won't be any later than 8. Text me when you get there, I will probably be on a stool at the bar, but will try to get a table!!

N xx


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Lucysky said:


> Done. You can edit the email out so it doesn't get spammed too much.
> 
> And if even this fails, I suppose I will just corner some of the staff and demand Nicola's table.


Feisty is good..............you go girrrll!


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, yes, very sorted. PM'ed and all.

As for feisty... Please. I am an innocent angel. Ask my past victims.


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Finallly got out of work, half seven is good for me, whats your ETA?





Lucysky said:


> Yes, yes, very sorted. PM'ed and all.
> 
> As for feisty... Please. I am an innocent angel. Ask my past victims.


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

Just pulling some jeans on and I am on my way. Should be there 7:30ish unless something major happens enroute.


----------



## Jim's_a_Thai_Fox (Jan 26, 2009)

*Cracking Night Out *



Lucysky said:


> You cheeky you. As is usually the case, everything magically starts working at the same time.


Hey there,

I popped along last Thursday - top place and topper (?) people!!

Great to meet some new and friendly faces...Nicola, Lucy, Mike, Joey + others... I should say "same time same place???"

Cheers

James


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Jim's_a_Thai_Fox said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I popped along last Thursday - top place and topper (?) people!!
> 
> ...


James, 

You are correct it was a "top" night out, lots of beer (some might say a bit too much????) and a great deal of talking loudly to anyone in the room it seems!!.............I have just read back an email i wrote on Friday morning to a colleague in the UK and I must admit that I think my hangover was worse than I thought at the time if the typo's and spelling mistakes are anything to go by!!

Anyway, I am afraid I wont be about this Thursday, but will try to arrange something in a couple of weeks time. 

Have a good week kiddo 

Nicola xx


----------



## mutty_tat (Jan 25, 2009)

*hi*

i would like to join if its still on am cumin 2 dubai 1st week in feb...................i need sumone to go hang out wit......................mutty_tat at yahoo dot com u can mail me


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

Jim's_a_Thai_Fox said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I popped along last Thursday - top place and topper (?) people!!
> 
> ...


It was quite fun indeed. Thankies once again to Nicola for arranging the whole thing.

Joey, you know full well that we have yet a ton of movies to discuss. So you simply must show up.

And James, don't you know one can't even walk into the same river twice? "Same time, same place"... Tsk!


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

mutty_tat said:


> i would like to join if its still on am cumin 2 dubai 1st week in feb...................i need sumone to go hang out wit......................mutty_tat at yahoo dot com u can mail me


Hi, 

this was last Thursday, sorry, but keep checking out the threads on the site as there is generally someone organising something at the weekends, we are a very social bunch!!

Would be a bit careful giving out you email/mobile number on here though, you will end up with tons of spam!!

Happy Travels, 

N xx


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Lucysky said:


> It was quite fun indeed. Thankies once again to Nicola for arranging the whole thing.
> 
> Joey, you know full well that we have yet a ton of movies to discuss. So you simply must show up.
> 
> And James, don't you know one can't even walk into the same river twice? "Same time, same place"... Tsk!


Hey Lucy Lu, are you suggesting a venue change this Thur? How about you name the place?


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

NicolaTfromUKinDubai said:


> Hey Lucy Lu, are you suggesting a venue change this Thur? How about you name the place?


Oh not so much suggesting anything rather than leisurely winding James up. Personally, I am more than happy with the place.

What about you though? Did you not say you won't make it this week? Things ok on the hubby/stepson front?


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Lucysky said:


> Oh not so much suggesting anything rather than leisurely winding James up. Personally, I am more than happy with the place.
> 
> What about you though? Did you not say you won't make it this week? Things ok on the hubby/stepson front?


Hya lucy, 

yeah, everything is cool, think we are going to AD for the weekend, leaving on thursday morning as i have some business there and also want to check it out. 

I then go home for 1 week on the 6th so wont be back in D until 15th Feb, so you will all have to party without me, although you have to admit it wont be as much fun?????


----------



## Jim's_a_Thai_Fox (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi gals,
Soz Luce, but I haven't been wound up in the slightest because I simply have no idea what "one can't even walk into the same river twice" means! Is is some age old Russian saying,along with "shut it or I'll nail your legs to the floor"?

Shame Nic won't be around, bit that means more beer for us  I have a couple of friends popping down too, should be fun.

however, this time there shall be food consumption before or during the beer intake to avoid last week's poor performance.


----------



## Jim's_a_Thai_Fox (Jan 26, 2009)

Edited: double post. ****.


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Jim's_a_Thai_Fox said:


> Hi gals,
> Soz Luce, but I haven't been wound up in the slightest because I simply have no idea what "one can't even walk into the same river twice" means! Is is some age old Russian saying,along with "shut it or I'll nail your legs to the floor"?
> 
> Shame Nic won't be around, bit that means more beer for us  I have a couple of friends popping down too, should be fun.
> ...


Hey Big shot.............I resent the comment about there being more beer if Im not there, I dont drink that much and besides, as I remember from last week, it was the girls who were still standing at the end of the night, while the boys were being placed gently into cabs!!

My next chance to play out will be 19th Feb, so play nicely without me for the time being

N xx


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

Nicola,

Admittedly, you are indeed quite fun, will have to see if Jim's friends can measure up now. And it's also all rubbish about you creating a beer deficit. Likesaid, not as if it stopped the boys from getting rather pissed. Tis unfortunate that you'll be absent but hope you have fun with whatever and give us a shout when you are back.

Jim,

The river saying is actually Greek, I think. But don't you let knowledge bother you in the slightest. Afterall, ignorance is bliss. Careful though, I am actively pondering bringing a tool kit with me this time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Im actually supposed to be there now for drinks... but im running a little late.


----------

